# New York State Ban on Selling Tobacco in Drug Stores



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

More nannyism on display in New York.



> Less than a week after Wegmans Food Markets announced it would no longer sell tobacco products, New York State Assemblyman Sam Hoyt (D-Buffalo, Grand Island) is pressing the issue further.
> 
> While lauding retail outlets which have dropped the sale of tobacco products on a voluntary basis, Hoyt now proposes a law which would ban the sale of tobacco products at certain retail outlets in New York State.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, that's a new one. Does someone stay up at night thinking of this bullshit? It's not my state, but first they raise taxes higher than any state in the country and now they decide where cigarettes can be sold???


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

NY is the best for taking away all rights except pay taxes


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to NY...we have every thing you could ask for, but ask before you want something...chances are it's illegal!

Oh, and did we tax you twice on that!?!?! no? sorry, our mistake, let us fix that for you.

Seat belt on...check

Helmet on...check

Headlights on...check

State deciding what's good for me....check


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Ugh. Too pissed for words. I can't wait to get out of this effin city!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I think its great I only hope that the'll tax me more for the loss of revenue as a result of this couse than I would really be happy the seven grand a year I pay in property taxes is way to low right now for me anyway.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm just glad the drug stores don't sell tons of candy and junk food couse that stuff is bad for you oh wait what they do sell that


----------



## cigardocdoc (Feb 2, 2008)

After working at a drug store for a couple years, I'll admit my life would have been easier not selling tobacco. Contrary to what that article suggests, we did sell a good deal and it was a pain in the butt to have to learn all of the brands of cigarettes so I could quickly retrieve them when a consumer asked for one. 

But that's the business' right! Again, why not candy and soda? Beer or wine? Or unregulated diet pills and "nutritional supplements"? Since when is CVS and Walgreens top priority health? They're about money. Outside of the actual pharmacy we made all of our money from soda and paper towel sales.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

smokem said:


> Welcome to NY...we have every thing you could ask for, but ask before you want something...chances are it's illegal!
> 
> Oh, and did we tax you twice on that!?!?! no? sorry, our mistake, let us fix that for you.
> 
> ...


don't forget no cellphone:angry:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

its getting worse now there putting orange stickers on your garbage and recycle if its not on the proper day they want clear garbage bags so they can see if theres recycle in the garbage only 20 gal garbage pales they are crazy


----------



## CigarRob (Mar 3, 2007)

Term limits. End the years and years of power and control with term limits on these bozos. These idiots believe they have some divine authority to keep reaching deeper and deeper into our personal, private lives while widdling away at the constitution. Limit their power, preserve your own.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

crap...crap....just plain crap


----------

